# شاهدو الصورة التي هزت العالم



## C.Engineer (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

نقدم لكم الجديد من الإعجاز الرباني في ما له علاقة بالهندسة المدنية





سبحان الله جل جلاله ولا إله إلا الله

مز أحمد


----------



## ديما-ش (6 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله صورة اجمل من جميلة


----------



## هيثم حفظي (6 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ .

البغدادي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 يوليو 2006)

هل نحن بحاجة إلى هذه الأمور حتى نقوي إيماننا .

المسلمون الأوائل آمنوا حق الإيمان بدون أقمار صناعية و بدون صور فوفوغرافية و بدون معجزات استثنائية .
آمنوا بقلوبهم و عقولهم حق الإيمان .. دون اللجوء إلى ماديات ..

الإيمان ما وقر في القلب و صدقه العمل .

أبو بكر


----------



## ابن البلد (6 يوليو 2006)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هل نحن بحاجة إلى هذه الأمور حتى نقوي إيماننا .
> 
> المسلمون الأوائل آمنوا حق الإيمان بدون أقمار صناعية و بدون صور فوفوغرافية و بدون معجزات استثنائية .
> آمنوا بقلوبهم و عقولهم حق الإيمان .. دون اللجوء إلى ماديات ..
> ...


نحن لسنا بحاجة لهذه الصور وغيرها ولكن العالم الغربي بحاجة لها
وربما بعضنا ايضا
ولكنها تقوي الايمان تذكر المسلم ان الله وعده انه سيريه اياته في الافاق
وان الكعبة وقبر الرسول يزينان الدنيا
و...........زززز


----------



## ابن البلد (6 يوليو 2006)

و,,,,,,,,,,,,,........... الزاء طلعت بالغاط


----------



## عمروعلى3 (6 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله العلى العظيم

والله خاب وخسر من لم يسلم ولم يؤمن بالله العلى القدير

ولكن



العبد الفقير قال:


> بعض المواضيع المنشورة هي في الحقيقة نماذج سيئة ، توضع لنا بين الحين والآخر . بعض الشباب - الله أعلم بنياتهم – يضعها كتحذير وتخويف للناس من المعاصي ، ونقوم نحن بارسالها عبر البريد الإلكتروني ، ووضعها بالمنتديات ، ثم نكتشف بعد فترة أنها كانت كذبًا في كذب ، ولكن بعد أن ضحك منا أعداؤنا وشبعوا ضحكًا ، وقد قرأت في إحدى الصحف أن هناك جمعية معينة هدفها نشر مثل هذه الخزعبلات وسط الشباب لصرفهم عن الدين الصحيح .
> وفيما يلي أمثلة من هذه الحوادث التي ثبت كذبها جميعا :-
> 
> (1) قصة الفتاة العمانية التي تحولت لعنزة مشوهة لانها استهترت بقراءة القرآن
> ...


----------



## م/جبل (6 يوليو 2006)

ولو أراد الله هدايتهم لهداهم ولكن له حكمته


----------



## rana hashim (7 يوليو 2006)

تبارك الله رب العالمين


----------



## ahmedlutfi (7 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## رضا الحمامي (7 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله جل جلاله


----------



## brhoom (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

[GLOW="33FFFF"]ارجو التأكـــــد من شئ واجد الا وهو المصابيح العملاقة والإضاءة الكهربائية العالية في الحرم وفي المدينة
قبل ان نجعل من التقط الصورة يضحك على عقولنا[/GLOW]................


----------



## samersss (7 يوليو 2006)

يوجد برنامج رائع اسمه Googel earth
تستطيع من خلال البرنامج رؤية العالم باجمع بادق التفاصيل
والحقيقة هذه الصورة رايتها عن طريق البرنامج وهي فعلا واقعيه
شدة اللون الابيض تعود للمساحات الكبيرة لرخام الارضيات 
" اي منطقه ارضياتها باللون الابيض تراها بنفس الطريقة "

هذا موقع تحميل البرنامج
http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html


ويوجد بالملف المرفق بعض الصور للحرم المكي والمدني ومنى والاقصى الشريف وبرج ايفيل
برنامج قمه 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## روزانا (7 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله وشكرا لك c.engineer ولكن يا أخ samerss هل شاهدت أي أماكن أخرى بهذا الضوء مثل هذين المسجدين المقدسين وخاصة أن معظم المساجد على مستوى العالم والأماكن الهامة بالفعل بها مناطق مفتوحة ومبلطة بالرخام الناصع الباض؟ وإن كان هناك فهل لك أن تمدنا بصورها من فضلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نظرة ومدد (8 يوليو 2006)

أشكر الأخ م أحمد على الصور الجميلة وأضم صوتي إلى الأخ روزانا
وهل من مزيد
إن القرآن نزل بآيات باهرات وكان يقول: ليزيدهم إيمانا، ليزدادوا إيمانا، فزادهم إيمانا...
فلا مانع من هذا التوجه
اللهم زدنا إيماناً إلى إيمان ويقيناً إلى يقين


----------



## Wadidi (9 يوليو 2006)

بدءا لسنا في حوجة لمثل هذه الاسرائيليات يا اخى الكريم ..وللتوضيح:
يا شباب من وضع الصورة ومن علق عليها لا يعرف كيف تنتج هذه الصور؟ حيث يمكن أن تميز كما ترون .. في عمليات الانتاج الاولية .. ثانيا .. هذه الصورة أجريت عليها معالجة في مرحلة متأخرة وكل مبتدء في هذه امجال يعرف هذه القصة .. ثالثا : انا أملك نسخة من هذه الصورة وهى واضحة تماماَ .ز ومن ود ان يتأكد (الصورة مرفقة في احد البحوث التى أجريتها من قبل) .. فيا أحبنى من دخل ملتقى المهندسين يجب ان يعى مع من يتحدث هو ..ولا تبيعوا مياهكم في حارة السقايين .. رجاءاً استوثق من المعطيات قبل النشر.. ولكم كل الود .. منى


----------



## مولود العاني (9 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## محمد الامير (14 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الخلاق:4:


----------



## محمود جاد (14 يوليو 2006)

( والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون )
سبحان اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## محمد ططاهر (15 يوليو 2006)

*روزانا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اما بعد لو دققتو فى الصورة جيدا لوجدتو ان بعض الأبنية الصغيرة و التى تظهر على هيئة نقط بيضاء مضيئة ايضا 
فلا تحزنو و اعلمو ان الله متم نوره و لو ..........


----------



## essam metwally (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
و عندى رساله لكل من قلل من صورتك ألا و هى أن نيل أرمسترونج عندما هبط و لأول مره على سطح القمر رأى شيئاً عجاباً ألا و هو رأى الأرض كلها مظلمه إلا موضع شعاع ضوء ضخم بحجم مدينه صغيره يخرج من الأرض و لا ينقطع حنى السماء فحدد موقعه الإحداثى بالنسبه للأرض ثم و فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده بعد نزوله سأل عن هذا الإحداثى عرف أنه للكعبه و أنها قبله للمسلمين فسأل عن الدين الإسلامى و أسلم ( على حد علمى بالموضوع ) و لك منى كل التقدير و جزاك الله خير و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (15 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا جماعه ابتدائا يجب ان نقول اللهم ذد هذا البيت تعظيماااااا وتشريفا عند رؤيته
وسواء كانت هذه الصوره النور الذى بها نورااعجازيا ام بسبب الاضائه التى به فهو مضىء فى قلب كل مسلم 
فالبيت الحرام فيه من المعجزات والايات ما علمها الانسان ومالم يعلمها

قال الحق((إن اول بيت وضع للناس للذى ببكه مباركا وهدا للعالمين))
قال الحق((فيه ايات بينات مقام ابراهيم ومن دخله كان امنا))
**فى الايه الاولى دليل ربانى على ان مكان هذا البيت هو اول نقطه من اليابسه تكونت فى الكره الارضيه باكملها وان الله هو الذى ارسى القواعد الاساسيه للبيت وهو اول بيت وضع على ظهر الكره الارضيه اى ان تلك هى اقدم مكان فى العالم وليس الاهرامات ولا غيره من الهم ده((محدش يتكلم انا مصرى)) كل هذا لهو يلهو الناس بالذى هو ادنى عن الذى هو خير
** والدليل على ان الله هو الذى ارسى القواعد البيت الحرام وليس سيدنا ابراهيم
قال الله تعالى((واذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت الا تشرك بى شيئا))
ان ان سيدنا ابراهيم ومعه ابنه اسماعيل رفعا بناء البيت الحرام على قواعده الاصليه الموجوده اساسا
**وان منع الله وتحرمه تحريما شديدا وتعظيم ذنب من يعتدى على الطير فى ساحه الحرم هذه فيها ايه اخرى لا يعلمها الا الله
*** احضر الان خريطه العالم امامك وانظر اليها ستجد انها ممكن تجميع القارات مع بعضها فى جزء واحد من اليابسه ومركز هذا الجزء هو البيت الحرام اى انه كان يجب ان نتحدث عن هذا الاعجاز من اول ما ظهرت خريطه للعالم حيث انه لا يمكن تجميع القارات الا بهذا الشكل
سبحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله


----------



## mowade3 (15 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b 0000ff 4169e1 00bfff Ffffff"]سبحان اللـــــــــــه والحمدللــــــــــــــه ولا إله إلا اللـــــــــــــــــــه واللـــــه أكبر[/grade]


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (15 يوليو 2006)

انا مش عارف احرر المشاركه الخاصه بى لتصحيح الايه فى مشكله

نرجوا من المشرف التصحيح

"و اذ يرفع‌ ابراهيم‌ القواعد من‌ البيت‌ و اسماعيل‌ ربنا تقبل‌ منا انك‌ انت‌ السميع‌ العليم‌ "(البقرة‌ / 127)


----------



## shrek (15 يوليو 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> نحن لسنا بحاجة لهذه الصور وغيرها ولكن العالم الغربي بحاجة لها
> وربما بعضنا ايضا
> ولكنها تقوي الايمان تذكر المسلم ان الله وعده انه سيريه اياته في الافاق
> وان الكعبة وقبر الرسول يزينان الدنيا
> و...........زززز





جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شيششى (17 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده زنة عرشه ورضاء نفسه وعدد خلقه ومداد كلماته


----------



## الواعظ (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة المتفائلة (18 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله والله اكبر


----------



## barede (20 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم.


----------



## محمد ططاهر (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اما بعد فأرجو من الإخوة الكرام ان يعوا بأن هده الصورة اخدت من موقعGoogel earth و هذا البرنامج يظه8ر فيه حتى البيوت و السيارات و غيرها و كل واحد يستطيع ان يرى من خلاله منزله و لو دخل الى هدا البرنامج لوجد الكتير من المناظق البيضاء و ارجو من اى واحد منا ان يركز ماذا يكتب لكى لا يدخل فى السيآت و عفى الله عن الأخ لاالذى ارسل لى رسالة يطلب فيها منى ان ادخل فى الأسلام لأن من كفر مسلم فهو كافر و جميعنا يعرف بأن البيت الحرام هو اطهر بقعة فى العالم


----------



## مهادر محمد محمود (20 يوليو 2006)

أصدقائى المهندسين :
ان النور المقصود به هو نور القلوب وهذا النور بداخل القلوب يهدى الله بنوره من يشاء وليس لكون المكان مضيئا يكون منيرا لا .........................
شتان بين النور الربانى والاضائة الصناعية أو انعكاسات من الرخام الأبيض الغير ماص للحرارة فى مكة أو المدينة المنورة


----------



## ma-tawa (22 يوليو 2006)

that s my god ability
......what we need after that


----------



## هيثم يسرى السيد (22 يوليو 2006)

ان هذا لهو الحق المبين


----------



## الصغير (22 يوليو 2006)

ادا كان هدا التفسير صحيح فلا عجب من قدر القادر سبحان اللة


----------



## solom202003 (23 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله ان الله على كل شىء قدير


----------



## talakkek (23 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندس ضياء (24 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله وجزاك الله خيرآ على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## ibrahim (24 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الذي لا إله إلا هو
أشكرك أخي العزيز


----------



## eebrahiem (24 يوليو 2006)

سنريهم اياتنا فى الافاق وفى انفسهم حتى يتبين لهم انه الحق


----------



## المطوري (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد للم الذي ليس كنوره نور وهو الذي الرسل النور الى هذة الدنيا وانارها بنور مولانا محمد ص
ولاكن ان "المرمر الأبيض ونور المصابيح او انعكاس الشمس له تأثير ارجو من الأخوة المهندسين
ان لا يجعلو من الحب والأعتزاز بالعقيدة حجرا امام التحليل المنطقي للوقائع :عموما صورة جميلة


----------



## darweeshhijazi (25 يوليو 2006)

الله على الروعه


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (25 يوليو 2006)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام
ولكن يااخواني انا ارجح ان هذا الظهور يرجع الى المساحات الكبيرة ذات لون الرخام الابيض
وان هذه الصور مأخوذة فعلا من برنامج google earth


----------



## اسامه المهندس (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الصور لكن علميا يعود هذا اللون للمادة الانشائية المستخدمه في الانهاءات ( الرخام الابيض ) ولكبر مساحة المسجد النبوي والكعبة المشرفة نجد انها ظهرت بهذا الوضوح .ويمكن رؤية بعض المنازل البيضاء حولها ايضا ربما استخمدت الحجارة البيضاء او الرخام الابيض.. مع الشكر الجزيل للموضوع
اسامه الرملي 
مهندس مدني


----------



## م / جهاد (26 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الخالق جل جلاله


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (26 يوليو 2006)

الحمد لله الذي اظهر نوره وليرى من يحارب المسلمين ان الله ناصرهم ولو بعد حين


----------



## zoro82mm (26 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## شذروان (26 يوليو 2006)

وهل أن السطوح من الأعلى (السقف) من المرمر الأبيض


----------



## المطوري (26 يوليو 2006)

نعم فقد تم توسيع المساجد المحرمة في مكة والمدينة لتستوعب الأعداد المتزايدة من الحجاج


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (27 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله و بحمده 
شكرا اخى و ياريت تنشرها فى منتديات اجنبية


----------



## TO BE (27 يوليو 2006)

العالم الغربى يضحك على عقولنا و المراد من هذة الصور الاستهزاء بنا واننا اغبياء فأذا كانوا هم من حصلوا على هذة الصور فلماذا لم يامنوا بعد


----------



## ابو علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## الوش (28 يوليو 2006)

الله يكرمك يااخي وهذي الصور من علامات عزة الاسلام


----------



## ghreebeldar (28 يوليو 2006)

سبان الله العظيم مهما شكك المتشككون


----------



## saeed1 (28 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## عصام رؤوف (29 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## Fouâd (29 يوليو 2006)

سبحــــــــــــان الله ولا إله إلا الله.


----------



## السقوطري (31 يوليو 2006)

brhoom قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> [GLOW="33FFFF"]ارجو التأكـــــد من شئ واجد الا وهو المصابيح العملاقة والإضاءة الكهربائية العالية في الحرم وفي المدينة
> قبل ان نجعل من التقط الصورة يضحك على عقولنا[/GLOW]................


صدقت

الحمد لله الذي أنعم علينا بالإسلام وما خلانا نحتاج دلائل ليس لها معنى لكي نقتنع


----------



## مهندس نواف (31 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله العلي القدير


هذه من ايات الله الكونيه

فأين أولي الألباب


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (31 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## العبد الفقير (31 يوليو 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25085


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك اخ ( العبد الفقير )


----------



## ابو مسلم1 (1 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## talaatharizi (1 أغسطس 2006)

مبدئياً سبحان الله 000 لكن وصل لعلمى أن هذه الصور تعمدت أسرائيل بثها لأثبات أن المسجد الأقصى ليس من المقدسات


----------



## غير معروف (4 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم جعفري (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان الكعبة شرفها الله تعالى هي البيت الارضي لما يقابل البيت المعمور في السماء ولها مكانتها الخاصة لدى المسلمين وهناك دراسة لبحاثة مصري تبين كيف ان الكعبة هي مركز الكرة الارضية تجدونها منشورة في احد اعداد مجلة العربي الكويتية في سبعينيات القرن الماضي
فيما يخص الصورة انا مع الاخ القائل بان هناك الكثير من المساجد التي صورت من الاقمار الصناعية تظهر وكانها منورة (بيضاء) ويمكنكم الاطلاع على المراقد الشريف لائمة اهل البيت في العراق وايران ستجدون دلك ايضا انا لا ادعي اعجازا في دلك وانما الصورة تبدو بيضاء قد يكون لانعكاس اشعة الشمس على الارضية البيضاء دخل في دلك
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## bogrin (5 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله القادر على كل شي


----------



## صقر حديثه (7 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله البديع في خلقه الممعجز في ابداعه


----------



## وفاء1980 (7 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله القادر العظيم


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله

أليس بله الحرام

أليست أطهر بقاع الأرض

حمداً لله اللهم زدها حرمة وطهارة وكرامة


----------



## سلاف (7 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## حازم محمد برهوم (8 أغسطس 2006)

*اعجاز القران*

ما شاء الله


----------



## taysser (10 أغسطس 2006)

بداية شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة للشعائر الاسلامية أيا كان 
و لكن هل نستطيع اقناع العالم بالدين الاسلامي السليم بمثل هذه الأمور
أم أننا ننتظر المعجزات الربانية للقيام بما كلفنا من اجله
لقد حملنا رسالة الاسلام - دين العمل - 
لذلك يجب أن نعمل و نكثف جهودنا و نتفانى بالعمل أسوة برسول الله ( ص ) 
و نضيف الى العلم و للإنسانية ما هو جديد و فعال 
و هذا المنتدى بذرة خير لتجميع المواهب و العقول للإبداع


----------



## سامر يونس حجير (12 أغسطس 2006)

أجمل مداخلة هي مداخلة الأخ عمرو علي .. في الصميم


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (12 أغسطس 2006)

*الله الخالق*

سبحان الله حتى يرضى والحمد لله مثل ذلك والله اكبر


----------



## بشمهندس (12 أغسطس 2006)

:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31::31: :31: :31: :32: 
الموضوع شيق بالفعل ولعدت أسباب أهمها محاولة الكثير عرض القصص مبتورة السند والغير صحيحه على الناس بقصد الدعوة أو التنكيت وغير ذلك 0
وفي تصوري هناك الكثير في حياتنا اليوميه تعتبر إعجاز منها :
1 - الوحيين القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة ( وهما أعظم معجزه على وجه الارض )
2 - الانسان ( نفسه معجزه وتفكر في خلق الانسان عجيب )
3 - السموات والأرض ( كلها معجزات ومازالت أسرارها إلى اليوم )
4 - الكثير الكثير الكثير من خلق الله معجزات داله على وحدانيته وعلى إن الاسلام حق وان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حق وان النار حق والجنة حق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :32:


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 أغسطس 2006)

هل نكتفي بهذه المبالغات بينما هم يبرعون في التقاط مثل هذه الصور من الفضاء !


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (13 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة يااخوان 
ارجو ان نكون واقعيين لاننا دائما ننتظر ظهور الاعجاز من السماء وكانما نحتاج نحن انفسنا الى الاثبات اولا حتي يقتنع الاخرون دون ادنى مجهود منا نحن لاثبات صحة معتقداتنا 
هذه الصورة ظهرت في goole earth بهذا المنظر بسبب المساحة الواسعة للحرم وماحوله ذات اللون الابيض وليس لها علاقة بما نقول 
ومن منكم يريد التأكد فليدخل على برنامج google earth للتأكد حيث ا ن الاشياء الاخرى ذات المساحات الواسعة واللون اللميز تظهر كذلك
وليس هذا تقليلا من شأن الحرمين لأن هما اسمى واعلى من هذا بكثير
نرجوا دائما ان نكون اكثر واقعية وتعقلا ونتحرى صدق المعلومات التي تصلنا


----------



## حويمد الحربي (14 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله , أننا لسنا في حاجة الى ناسا أوغيرها ليعلمنا مكانة الحرمين الشريفين ونورهما الذي يشع في القلوب , ومن الحرمين الشريفين خرج النور الى العالم كله قبل ان يوجد شيئ إسمه ناسا . وهذه أمور لاعلاقة لها بالهندسة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد , ونحن لا نبحث عن أماكن أخرى للمقارنة كما طلب أحد الأخوة بأن يزود بمكان آخر مضيئ مثل الحرمين الشريفين , 
إخواني دعونا نعمل على ما نخدم به الاسلام والمسلمين والبشرية جميعا وأن لا نلتفت الى مثل هذه الأمور وهي محسومة عندنا .
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مقدام الراوي (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الاعزاء 
لسنا بحاجه الى ناسا او اقمارها الفضائيه لتكشف لنا هكذا امور انها حقيقه معروفه لكل مخلوق فاذا كان الحرم المكي والمسجد النبوي لا يشعان نورا فأي منطقه ستشع


----------



## ابو القعقاع (18 أغسطس 2006)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنتك عرشك ومداد كلماتك...............


----------



## دكتور عامر (21 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الخلاق


----------



## ALFAWARES (22 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## ALFAWARES (22 أغسطس 2006)

*رد*

سيد برهوم 
مداخلتك ليس لها معنى


----------



## matardk (22 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## كيمومحمد حسين (26 أغسطس 2006)

الله اكبر هذه من معجزات الخالق سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## باسل حلب (28 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أعيش بالمدينة المنورة وأعمل على برنامج gis أحيانا في مايخص الصور الفضائية للمدينة المنورة وتنزيل طبقات على هذه الصور تحدد الخدمات التحتية وكافة المعلومات المدنية على كل حال شاهدت صور فضائية للمدينة المنورة آخر تحديث لها عام 2004 يعني الصور طبيعية ولم تعدل و اشاهد دوما المسجد النبوي أشد وضوحا من المناطق المحيطة به ولا أدعي شئ غير طبيعي ولكن يجوز أن السبب هو البلاط الرخامي الأبيض المحيط بمبنى المسجد ولكن الذي أنا متأكد منه هو الراحة النفسية والهدوء والسكينة التي أشعر بها عند جلوسي بالروضة الشريفة داخل المسجد والله العظيم لا كلامات توصف هذا الشعور. وكذلك النور الذي يملئ القلب.وبشكل عام طيبة الطيبة عيشتها بركة وسكينة ولا مكان يشبهها على وجه الأرض.وهي أحب البلاد عند الله جل جلاله وتعالى شأنه
أما مكة أم القرى أحب البلاد عند الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كل من يزورها ويسعد برؤية الكعبة المشرفة ينتابه شعور بالرهبة والخشوع ونورها لا يعلوه نور بلعين أن رأيته أو بالقلب أسأل الله لكم أن يرزقكم زيارة مكة والمدينة آمين


----------



## عبد المعبود (1 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 سبتمبر 2006)

احب ان الفت الانتباه الي شيء هام جدا ..وهو بالفعل هذه الصور المنشوره غير طبيعية ....ولكن الصور الحقيقية رأيتها بالفعل من خلال صور بالاشعه الفوق بنفسجية للارض وتظهر بالفعل مكه المكرمة وعليها هالة كبيرة من الضوء تدل علي طاقة ضخمه بهذا المكان ...
عموما اخواني الاحباء ...
يبدو ان هناك ايد خفية تشوه الحقيقه بشكل مبالغ فيه حتي اذا اكتشفت المبالغة تنكرت لاصل الموضوع الحقيقي والصحيح ....


----------



## الليث الابيض (7 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله وماشاء اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## المهندسmmb (8 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله ...


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله الواحد الحق


----------



## ابو امام (9 سبتمبر 2006)

لعل من يرى يتعظ


----------



## الشعراوى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## الشعراوى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## Hammer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

و ماذا إذا كانت هذه الصور مفبركة ( و هي الحقيقة ) أليس من يفعل ذلك يقدم صورة مشوهه عن سطحية المسلمين ؟؟


----------



## م.ميسون (11 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله, شيء رائع.


----------



## الضيف ضيف (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شيء جميل :63:


----------



## AMSE (19 سبتمبر 2006)

سواء كانت مضيئه فى الاقمار ام غير.......
فهى مضيئه فى قلوبنا.


----------



## ghreebeldar (21 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر فلسنا فى حاجة للخزعبلات أو لمسلمين كغثاء السيل
اللهم أعز الاسلام والمسلمين وأزل الكفرة والمشركين


----------



## qadima84 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

l'interpretation est banale .En effet on destingue clairement l'entourage sans oublier que j'ai jamais entendu d'une panne electrique dans ces lieux saints.L'Islam ne depend pas de telles indices et tel esprit


----------



## bilal_izaddin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

صوره رائعه حقا سبحان الله


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## محمود نصر (27 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله لا اله الا هو قادر على كل شئ


----------



## ibaa2003 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

اللهم بجاه هدا الشهر العظيم ، أعز الاسلام والمسلمين في هذا الكون الذي أصبح فيه الاسلام و المسلم متهم وإرهاب فأنت على كل شيئ قدير . يا رببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ( كل عام وأنتم بخير ) 
مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان الكريم وعلى الأمة الأسلامية جمعا
أرجو من السادة الأخوان المشاركين بالمنتدي أن لا يسمعوا لهذه الشائعات لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى أرسى قواعد الايمان وثبتها قبل وفاة رسول الله محمد صلوات الله عليه وسلام ومن أتى بعده من الصحابة الأجلاء هم من كمل مسيرة رسول الله بتثبيت الأيمان في قلوبهم ومحافظة منهم على دينهم وهو الاسلام الذى أهدى به الطواغيت والكفرة وهذه الصور ما هي الى الاستهزاء بالمسلمين لأن العالم حاول أكثر من مرة بالضجك على عقول المسلمين ولكن في كل مرة يخرجون المسلمين أقوي من أي وقت مضي والدليل على الذي حصل مع الدنمارك جميع العالم الأسلامي وقف يدا واحدة وأنتم تعرفون الباقي


----------



## AMOOOR (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الجزائري (3 أكتوبر 2006)

وليكن في علمك ان العصافير لا تستطيع ان تحوم فوق الكعبة , عند مرورها تتفرق كان جدارا يلاقيها


----------



## باسل حلب (3 أكتوبر 2006)

عمر الجزائري;240159 قال:


> وليكن في علمك ان العصافير لا تستطيع ان تحوم فوق الكعبة , عند مرورها تتفرق كان جدارا يلاقيها



أخي المحترم هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة على الأطلاق وكنت سمعتها من زمان وحاولت التأكد منها بمراقبتي للطيور فوق الكعبة المشرفة وشاهدتها مرارا تطير فوق الكعبة بشكل طبيعي وذلك لأكثر من مرة علما أني مقيم بالمدينة المنورة و زرت الكعبة أكثر من 30 مرة 
ولكن رهبة الكعبة والخشوع الذي تشعر به عند رؤيتها هو مايبهر أدعو الله لكم جميعا أن ييسر لكم زيارتها


----------



## باسل حلب (3 أكتوبر 2006)

عمر الجزائري قال:


> وليكن في علمك ان العصافير لا تستطيع ان تحوم فوق الكعبة , عند مرورها تتفرق كان جدارا يلاقيها



أخي المحترم هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة على الأطلاق وكنت سمعتها من زمان وحاولت التأكد منها بمراقبتي للطيور فوق الكعبة المشرفة وشاهدتها مرارا تطير فوق الكعبة بشكل طبيعي وذلك لأكثر من مرة علما أني مقيم بالمدينة المنورة و زرت الكعبة أكثر من 30 مرة 
ولكن رهبة الكعبة والخشوع الذي تشعر به عند رؤيتها هو مايبهر أدعو الله لكم جميعا أن ييسر لكم زيارتها


----------



## concrete man (3 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## عمر الجزائري (3 أكتوبر 2006)

eng.mamstar قال:


> أخي المحترم هذه المعلومة غير صحيحة على الأطلاق وكنت سمعتها من زمان وحاولت التأكد منها بمراقبتي للطيور فوق الكعبة المشرفة وشاهدتها مرارا تطير فوق الكعبة بشكل طبيعي وذلك لأكثر من مرة علما أني مقيم بالمدينة المنورة و زرت الكعبة أكثر من 30 مرة
> ولكن رهبة الكعبة والخشوع الذي تشعر به عند رؤيتها هو مايبهر أدعو الله لكم جميعا أن ييسر لكم زيارتها[/Q
> استغفر الله ..................اشكرك اخي على هذا التصحيح , و الله لقد اعلمني بها شخص كان هناك لعله اخطا مثلي
> نحن في الجزائر لنا احترام كبير لكم ايها الشعب الطيب


----------



## الضيف ضيف (4 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله ، سماء ذات أبراج وأرض ذات فجاج أفلا تدل على الخالق العظيم


----------



## السعدني (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> نحن لسنا بحاجة لهذه الصور وغيرها ولكن العالم الغربي بحاجة لها
> وربما بعضنا ايضا
> ولكنها تقوي الايمان تذكر المسلم ان الله وعده انه سيريه اياته في الافاق
> وان الكعبة وقبر الرسول يزينان الدنيا
> و...........زززز



الله ليس بحاجه الى هذا ابدا لان الكره الارضيه كلها والكون كلهه دليل على عظمة الله وقدرته 
................ والصور ديه غير صحيحة ابدا ابدا وواضح جدا ان في حد هو الي
عاملها


----------



## عبد المعبود (6 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد الدين احمد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

قال الله تعالى (سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شئ شهيد )


----------



## فايز محمد (10 أكتوبر 2006)

قد يكون اللون نتيجة لان ارضية الحرم المكى كلها من الجرانيت الابيض


----------



## ايليا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الخير العميم يا أخي الكريم أما أنت يا برهوم فينقصك القليل من الإيمان فليست المصابيح العملاقة موجودة فقط عند الحرمين الشريفين


----------



## Civil Time (11 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الخالق


----------



## ام فارس (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
بدون تأييد للمؤكدين لحقيقة هذه الصور او تكذيب للمنكرين لها ، فلقد عرض الدكتور زغلول النجار هذه الصور الفضائية من قبل في احد البرامج، كما عرضها قبله الدكتور مصطفى محمود و كل منهما عالم قدير. و ينطبق هذا ايضا على موضوع إنشقاق القمر فهو حقيقة مؤكدة تم عرضها بتصوير فيديو في البرامج سالفة الذكر. و يكفينا من كل ذلك ان نعرف ان إحدى رحلات و كالة ناسا للقمر كانت لإثبات حدوث الإنشقاق فيه و هو ما قد تأكد لهم. ربما هناك بعض الأشياء قد تكون تلاعبا بالصور عن طريق الكمبيوتر و لكن لا ينطبق هذا على الثوابت التي ذكرت بالقرآن و اجرى علماء الغرب عنها الابحاث التي اكدتها لهم و اسلم الكثيرون منهم من جراء ذلك. و إذا كنا نصدق بعض الأشياء و ننكر بعضها، فلابد لنا من يقين الايمان القوي بكل ما ذكره الله سبحانه و تعالى في كتابه الكريم و سبحان الله أعظم الخالقين.


----------



## المجاز (11 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله صورة اجمل من جميلة


----------



## ميعاد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

صوره اكثر من رائعه
سبحان الله


----------



## thaier983 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله العلى العظيم

والله خاب وخسر من لم يسلم ولم يؤمن بالله العلى القدير


----------



## مصطفى تانية مدنى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (14 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## فائقة مجذوب أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2006)

يا سبحان الله


----------



## فائقة مجذوب أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ولله فى خلقه شؤون


----------



## راشد حبيب الله (15 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## صقر حديثه (15 أكتوبر 2006)

سبجان الله العظيم قادر على كل شي


----------



## fahad22 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## حسن عبد الحميد حسن (24 أكتوبر 2006)

سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى أنفسهم


----------



## واثق عايد عساف (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*سبحان الله*

سبحان الله ولا اله الى الله


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

هاتين الصورتين زادتا المؤنين ايمانا على ايمانهم
وارجو يهدى بهما الله سبحانه وتعالى علماء ناسا ومن هم على شاكلتهم
هدانا الله جميعا الى صراطه الم
امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الله اكبر .........................................................


----------



## السعدني (26 أكتوبر 2006)

فايز محمد قال:


> قد يكون اللون نتيجة لان ارضية الحرم المكى كلها من الجرانيت الابيض



ده اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييد:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31:


----------



## الريح عبد العال (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## مروه محمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم-اسلموا تسلموا-


----------



## شريف سلطان (4 نوفمبر 2006)

C.Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نقدم لكم الجديد من الإعجاز الرباني في ما له علاقة بالهندسة المدنية
> 
> ...


نور على نور يهدى الله لنوره من يشاء


----------



## engrashed (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## ساجدة لله (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله تعالى ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## ع الغزالي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

وأشرقت الارض بنور ربها


----------



## م.مصطفى محمد مضر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله له القدرة على كل شيء.


----------



## م المصري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا ذكرت المصدر حتي يتسني مخاطبة اصدقاء غير عرب عن هذه الصوره
و شكرا لك


----------



## شريف سلطان (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*شريف سلطان*

:28: نور على نور يهدى الله لنوره من يشاء


----------



## السعدني (6 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة ديه مش ضوء ولا حاجه
ديه انعكاس اشعة الشمس علىالرخام الابيض فقط يا جماعة مش اي حاجه نشوفها نصدقها
في صور كتير من هذا النوع مختلقه


----------



## سيد عزيز الحسيني (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
نور الله قلوب المؤمنين و بالذات صاحب الرسالة :31:


----------



## مهندس محتاس (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد من هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م المصري (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سيد سعدني رغم ان رأيك ربما يكون صحيحا , و ربما لا يكون ......... و اتمني ان لا يكون


----------



## hero55 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يمكن التعليق على الصورة غير انى اقول سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Radwan Akkad (8 نوفمبر 2006)

إن الدين عند الله هو الإسلام


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 نوفمبر 2006)

فيصل الحصني قال:


> نشكر الأخت العزيزة مهندسة البناء على حسن نيتها لعرضها هذه الصورة ولكن :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هذه مشاركة سابقة كنت قد اشتركت بها في مثل هذه الموضوعات يا إخوة مذكور أن المسجد النبوي والمسجد الحرام يشعان نورا كالنجوم في الظلام الدامس طيب سؤالي لماذا لا نرى هذا النور ونحن قرب المسجد الحرام ليلا أو عندما نكون في الفنادق المجاورة أو عندما نكون في الطائرة يعني النور لا يرى إلا من الفضاء أساسا هذه الصورة مأخوذة في وضح النهار 
نرجو من صاحب الموضوع أن يأتينا بلقطة ليلية من الفضاء يظهر فيها النور الذي يتكلم عنه وأن لا يضع لقطة من وضح النهار ثم يقول هذا نور الحرمين 
الله عظيم وقادر على كل شيء لكن يجب أن لا نكون سذج ننخدع بأي شيء


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أتيت لكم بصورة حقيقية للحرم المكي بدون لعب وتشويه صورة صافية من الأقمار الإصطناعية هل ترون فيها أي شيء غير طبيعي سوى اللون الأبيض الطبيعي لرخام أرضية الحرم:


----------



## abo ramaa (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أحبتي المهندسين والمهندسات الأعزاء ​ 
(( الله بالعين ما شفناه لكن بالعقل عرفناه ))​ 
الحرم المكي والمدني مخلوقات جامدة غير مشعة ولا تنير فهي ليست نجوم ولكنها تعكس الضوء​ 
النقطة الثانية (( الضد يعكس حسنة الضد )) فالمنطقة المحيطة بالحرم جبلية ​ 
النقطة الثالثة (( المساحة من منطقة عكس الاشعاع )) فالمنطقة المغطاه الرخام بالحرمين كبيرة جدا ​ 
مقارنة بأماكن كثيرة على مستوى العالم ولا ينسى أحدكم أن الحرم المكي يستوعب 2 مليون مصلي​ 
في وقت واحد في ليلة واحدة ولا يوجد مكان على الأرض بمثل هذه الخصوصية ​ 
يتضح من الصورة المجهودات الكبيرة والميزانيات التي صرفتها الحكومة السعودية على الحرمين في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة ​ 


وفي الختام ​ 
لا نستبعد ابدا المعجزات الألهية لا نها جزء من قواعد الايمان بالله ولكن ليس تصوير مثل هذا المشهد ​ 
وتحويله الى معجزة ومن ثم تصبح قابلة للنفي وإثبات بأنها ليست معجزة وتصبح فرصة للمشككيين والمنافقين ​ 
هذا والله اعلم 

أخوكم المهندس / محمد 

السعودية ​


----------



## م المصري (8 نوفمبر 2006)

لكم كل الشكر علي التوضيح و شكر خاص الي فيصل الحصني


----------



## palestinianCE (8 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الخالق


----------



## walid2020 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخ الغالى المهندس عمرو على 3
والاه الذى لا اله غيره عندما كنت أقرأ مشاركت عن اسلام مايكل جاكسون فعندما أتيت عند موضع قراءة الاية و كنت استمع الى القرآن و انا أعمل على الجهاز فاذ بى استمع فى نفس وقت قراءة الاية
الشيخ العجمى فى سورة آل عمران
ومن كفر فان الله غنى عن العالمين


----------



## جمال الشاحذي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله يريدون ليطفووا نور الله والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافروون


----------



## النجوم (13 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## اكرم جبار (14 نوفمبر 2006)

انظرو عظمت الخالق


----------



## حسام احمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اود من الاخوة الكرام من عنده صورة لسجد قبة الصخرة من الداخل


----------



## engrashed (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم لك الحمد كله أنت قيوم السوات والأرض ومن فيهن
سبحان الله...........
اللهم أنت الحق وكلامك حق ووعدك حق وكتابك حق ورسولك حق والجنة حق والنار حق
اللهم ثبت قلوبنا علي الإيمان يارب العالمين.......
أنت القادر علي كل شئ وأنت المقدر لكل شئ........
سبحانك لا نحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت علي نفسك.........
شكرا أخي الكريم علي هذه الصور الرائعه وما هي إلا تصديق لكلام الله في بيته وقبر نبيه صلي الله عليه وسلم .......
اللهم إكتب لنا زيارتهما يارب العلمين.......


----------



## مريم2010 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا ماخلقت هذا باطلا فقنا عذاب النار


----------



## a178r (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الله نور بيته نور وعبدة نور من نور الله اللهم نور قلوبنا ووجوهنا ولا تحرمنا رؤية نور وجهك الكريم


----------



## اكرم جبار (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اللة اينورلك طريقك وشكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## abd83 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اعلم
و لله في خلقة شؤون


----------



## حسن هادي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الا ان بيوتي في الارض تنير لاهل السماء كما تنير النجوم لاهل الارض


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
االله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله تعالى


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
االله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الا ان بيوتي في الارض تنير لاهل السماء كما تنير النجوم لاهل الارض


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ا
الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على كلامك يا عمرو علي


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

لا بس حقيقه الحرمين تاكد فيها انت في جوجل ارث واضحه وانت مستشرق يا صاحب الافكار الغريبه 
الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر 
الله اكبر الله اكبر يا ناس والله يشرح الصدر


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الا ان بيوتي في الارض تنير لاهل السماء كما تنير النجوم لاهل الارض


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله نور بيته نور وعبدة نور من نور الله اللهم نور قلوبنا ووجوهنا ولا تحرمنا رؤية نور وجهك الكريم


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله العلى العظيم

والله خاب وخسر من لم يسلم ولم يؤمن بالله العلى القدير

ولكن


اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة العبد الفقير 
بعض المواضيع المنشورة هي في الحقيقة نماذج سيئة ، توضع لنا بين الحين والآخر . بعض الشباب - الله أعلم بنياتهم – يضعها كتحذير وتخويف للناس من المعاصي ، ونقوم نحن بارسالها عبر البريد الإلكتروني ، ووضعها بالمنتديات ، ثم نكتشف بعد فترة أنها كانت كذبًا في كذب ، ولكن بعد أن ضحك منا أعداؤنا وشبعوا ضحكًا ، وقد قرأت في إحدى الصحف أن هناك جمعية معينة هدفها نشر مثل هذه الخزعبلات وسط الشباب لصرفهم عن الدين الصحيح . 
وفيما يلي أمثلة من هذه الحوادث التي ثبت كذبها جميعا :- 

(1) قصة الفتاة العمانية التي تحولت لعنزة مشوهة لانها استهترت بقراءة القرآن 

الحقيقة : الصورة هي صورة عمل فني لفنانة فرنسية . 

(2) قصة الشاب الذي فتحوا قبره بعد 3 ساعات فوجدوه متفحمًا من أثر عذاب القبر ونشرت صورته . 

الحقيقة : الجثة لفتاة سعودية احترقت في حادث. 

(3) صورة الجني الذي قام شاب إماراتي بتصويره في كهف ومات الشاب مباشرة بعد تصويره . 

الحقيقة : الجني عبارة عن نحت متقن في أحد الكهوف وعيونه متصله بمفتاح كهربائي لاضاءة العينين باللون الأحمر . 

(4) صورة لحديقة بألمانيا وقد كونت جذوع الأشجار على الجانبين شهادة التوحيد مع الإدعاء بأن ألمانيا قد أغلقت الحديقة . 

الحقيقة : الصورة هي لوحة لفنان مصري وقد تم حذف توقيعه من عليها . 

(5) في أحد المستشفيات الأمريكية جهاز رسم القلب لأحد المرضى يرسم كلمة الله . 

الحقيقة : منتدى يهودي هو صاحب الاشاعة ليضحك منا . 

(6) اسلام مايكل جاكسون . 

الحقيقة : مايكل جاكسون يعلن احترامه للاسلام ولكنه ينفي الدخول فيه (إن الله لغني عن العالمين) . 

(7) صورة الحرمين المكي والمدني تظهر مضيئة في صور التقطتها الاقمار الصناعية ليلاً . 

الحقيقة : الصورة ملفقة بالفوتوشوب حيث أنها التقطت نهارًا وتم تغميق المباني المحيطة بالحرمين للايحاء انها التقطت في الظلام . 

(8) صورة من وكالة ناسا توضح خط على سطح القمر من أثر انشقاقه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

الحقيقة : الصورة أيضا ملفقة بالفوتوشوب ، وبالبحث في موقع ناسا لم يوجد أي أساس لهذا الخبر . 

إخواني دين الاسلام اكتمل بوفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولايحتاج لمثل هذه القصص والاوهام ليقتنع به الناس فنرجو من كل واحد أن يتأكد من أي شئ يصله قبل نشره بين الناس . 


"جزى الله كاتبه خيرًا" 

ابن الرومي



http://alsaha.fares.net/sahat/.2cc12e2e


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين ياناس


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين


----------



## م. حياة سرور (22 نوفمبر 2006)

The capable Allah glory be to on each thing
There is no God but Allah


----------



## احمد الزير (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله اكبر ياعرب يا مسلمين


----------



## بن برغوث (22 نوفمبر 2006)

صورة المسجد النبوي ، فيها أمر عجيب ذكر سابقاً ، وهو أنه عند ظهور الأعور الدجال ( المسيخ الدجال ) يقف على جبل قريب من المسجد النبوي ، ويقول هذا قصر محمد الأبيض ، فسبحان الله المسجد النبوي من الأعلى يظهر كأنه قصر .


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أشتاق الي زيارة ألحرمين
واتطلع بالنظر اليهما
وجزاك الله خيرا يا(عمرو علي 3) علي هذاالتوضيح


----------



## ايهاب يوسف2010 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

:55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## ايهاب يوسف2010 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_wael2004 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

سبحان الله علي كل شي


----------



## Eng.MHD (1 ديسمبر 2006)

tnx FOR YOUR WORK 
WISH U LUCK


----------



## agui (1 ديسمبر 2006)

للبيت رب يحميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## fallahbarakat (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أأيد الأخ أبا بكر في عدم الترويج للقضايا الإيمانية و الإعجازية بهذه الطريقة 
و أتمنى لو أن التجهيزات التي رصدت هذه الصور كانت من صنع أيدينا 
ثم إن هذه الصور أصبحت لا تشكل دليلاً إعجازياً إلى لفئة من الناس حيث أصبحت الكنولوجيا الحديثة و برامج إنشاءو تحرير و تعديل الصور ( تعمل العجايب )


----------



## HENG:M7MD (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انت متأكد من الكلام دة يا عمر ياريت تثبت صحة كلامك


----------



## eng_frg (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الصورة الجميلة


----------



## الدويري (13 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أبو علا (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخوتي في الله لماذا هذا السجال نحن امة الاسلام(أمة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله) آمنا بالله تعالى رباً وبالاسلام دينناً وبمحمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) رسولاً....... فالذي نراه ان كان فيه خيرأً للاسلام فمرحباً وان كان غير ذلك فلن يجعلنا ننقلب على عقبينا بعد ان عرفنا الحق


----------



## ام مصطفى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الخمد والشكر لله رب العالمين والله متم نوره ولو كره ال--------------------------


----------



## aboalzoz66 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس عمرو علي علي الايضاح والتحقيق الذي ذكرته فقد ينخدع ناس مسلمين كثييرين بمثل هذة المنشورات الذي يهزأ بنا اعداؤنا بها 
والله يعلمنا ما جهلنا


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ان الله على كل شيء قدير


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ عمروعلي شكرا على التوضيح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن محمد حسن دملخي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيكم العافية على مجهودكم الجميل...سلام


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*الصورة عليها تاثيرات . . ولا تخدم الفكرة التي نريدها جميعا*

الاخوة الاعزاء الزملاء

نعلم جميعا
ان الدين الخاتم
قد اكمله الله كل الكمال واتمم علينا نعمته فيه ورضيه لنا دينا الى يوم القيامة

وليس من المؤمنين من يشك في صحة عقيدته او معتقداته

وايضا
ليست الاعجازات تمثل اضافة لنا كمؤمنين 

الا انها تزيدنا ايمانا فوق الايمان

ونعلم ان الايمان يزيد وينقص 
يزيد بالطاعات وينقص بالمعاصي

لكنه يزداد رسوخا بالاعجازات

وفي عصر النبوة كانت هناك اعجازات لغوية ومادية

والقران بمعجزاته التي تفيض على البشر
مستمر بمعجزاته في كل زمان 
ليكون اعجازا لاهل كل زمان

وتلك الاعجازات مهمة جدا للمسلمين
كاداة لتقديم الهداية بالدعوة الى دين الله الى غير المسلمين
كدعوة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة التي يفهمها غير المسلمين اليوم جيدا , مع ضرورة ان يفهموا ايضا احقية الله في الالوهية لانه الرب العاطي الوهاب الخالق الآمر.

ومن هنا تنشا اهمية البحث في الاعجازات العلمية 
وهي حقيقة وموجودة اثبتها اهل العلوم المختلفة 
وبابحاث قد تكون ليست باموال اهل الاسلام

لكن

لكن الخطير في هذا الامر

ان يتسلل بعض المغرضين من الملل الاخرى
ويضعون لنا اعجازات مكذوبة كعسل نشربه
فنتهادى بالكلام به وعنه بتكراره
وبان هذا يثبت للاخرين (وليس لنا كمؤمنين ) صحة نبوة الحبيب
صلى الله عليه وسلم
ثم
حين نتجرع تلك الاعجازات المكذوبة 
بان نرددها وننشرها ونمررها بحسن نيتنا 
يظهر علينا من دسوا الاكاذيب علينا 
ويعلموننا بكذب القصة 

وهنا قد يحدث الاهتزاز لدى البعض من المسلمين البسطاء
فينعكس الامر بشكل ماساوي عليهم

من هنا

من هنا وجب علينا كمثقفين وواعين بما يدور حولنا 
امرين

الاول: 
هو ان لا نرفض الاعجازات بالكلية 
وكيف نرفضها وهي اداة لدعوة غير المسلمين بادلة قوية

والثاني:
ان لا ننجرف وراء اي اكتشاف او اعلان عن اعجاز ما بدون تحقق 
لاننا ابتداءا 
نعلم ان الكثير من اسرار الكون ببساطة ستتطابق مع ما ذكره الله في كتابه
لانه الخالق 
{الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير} تبارك
لكن
يجب الحصول على الحقيقة الكونية التي ستتطابق لامحالة مع الايات وليس فقط بمجرد الحصول على نظرية غير ثابتة اوصورة او حديث من مشهور او اسلام احدهم او او او

وفي موضوعنا هذا
ارى اننا قد وقعنا في المحور الثاني
الانجراف


واود ان اذكر بالتالي:

1- ان كل من مرر ذلك الموضوع هو صاحب نية حسنة لاننا لانظن السوء في بعضنا

2- ان الاسلام لا يحتاج ابدا اي اثباتات واهية لنثبت لغيرنا انه الدين الحق

3- علينا البحث والتحقق من الاعجازات الصحيحة عن طريق علمائنا, وبالتالي نبدا في نشرها بعد التحقق والسؤال والتدقيق.

4- مسئوليتنا هي عدم ربط النظريات العلمية بالايات القرانية , بل دراسة الحقائق العلمية والتحقق منها ثم ربطها بالايات القرانية عن طريق العلماء (علماء العلوم مع علماء الشريعة).

واشكر كل من اشترك في الحوار بهذا الموضوع
الذي يبين حالة جميلة
من الحب لدين الله
ومن الدفاع عن الاسلام

وهو ما يتضح من الذين ايدوا او انكروا صحة الصورة

واليكم الصورة بشكل يوضح مدى مصداقيتها

واترككم مع تلك الصورة 
معتذرا عن الاطالة ​


----------



## صباح ابو زيد (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الصور وزادك الله ايمانا


----------



## أبوكمال (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وأشكرك أخي العزيز نهر النيييل على هذا الايضاح وعلى هذا الكلام الذي يوضح مدى اهتمامك بالدين ويوضح مدى حرصك عليه


----------



## amr_ism (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم انصر الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## samir mana (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ ابو علي على حق


----------



## قاسم الكيم (28 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله صورة اجمل من جميلة


----------



## Eng_Meno (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بلفعل المسلمو ليسوا بحاجة لمثل هذه الصور كي يثبتوا على إيمانهم وولقد قرأت تعليق الأخ عمرو علي واشكره على هذا التعليق الرائع وهو ما أردت قوله لكاتب الموضوع وهو بالمناسبة مشكور على هذا الموضوع . المهم انه فعلا" نحن لسنا بحاجة لمثل هذه الصور كي نؤمن بمعجزة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي الإسلام. وأشكر كاتب الموضوع.


----------



## عادل حنفي (3 يناير 2007)

الحمد الله رب العالمين
الإسلام بخيردائما 00000000
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عادل حنفي (3 يناير 2007)

:5:


عادل حنفي قال:


> الحمد الله رب العالمين
> الإسلام بخيردائما 00000000
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


:15: :33: [FONT="A[FONT="Arial Black"]:5:  :81: :5: [/FONT]rial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## amgad alwy (5 يناير 2007)

سبحانة يهدى من يشاء مالك القلوب ودعاء المصطفى صلى اللة علية وسلم دائما بثبيت القلوب على اللايمان يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على الايمان ورد كيد الحاقدين ضعاف النفوس بحكمتة وقدرتة وأدعو لهم بالهداية اللــــــــــــــــــــــة أكـــــــــــــــــــــبر .....................................)


----------



## عمرو السعيد (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالرغم اننا والحمد لله مؤمنين وبغض النظر عن كون هذه الاشياء حقيقية ام لا فأحب ان اوضح انه لو صح اي شيء من هذه الامور فلابد ان تنشر داخل المسلمين وذلك لتثبيتهم علي الحق وتذكيرهم بقدرة الله , وايضا يجب نشرها في غير المسلمي وذلك لكي يفكرو وربما دخلو في الاسلام والامثله علي ذلك كثير وعلي سبيل المثال مع كان يوضحة الدكتور زغلول النجار بارك الله فيه من الإعجاز العلمي في القرأن ومطابقة اياته للإكتشافات العلمية الحديثه في علوم الفضاء والأجنه وغيرها مما كان له اثر في اسلام علماء في مؤتمرات علميه وذلك يدعونا الي الاهتمام بهذه الامور ولكن بشرط صحتها وذلك عن طريق علمائنا المسلمين والمتخصصين من امثال الدكتور زغلول النجار وغيرة اما غير ذلك فلابد فعلا من التأكد . وجزاكم الله خيرا 
مهندس / عمرو السعيد


----------



## nognoga (6 يناير 2007)

sob7an allah


----------



## 1tania (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم الرجاء اجابتي على كم هو طول الdowel الذي يخرج من الraft وكيف احسبه


----------



## أخو (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم اللل خيرا ولكن ضع جهدكفيما فيه نفع اكثر


----------



## usama shoalla (9 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
كل يوم يثبت العلم ان الله هو الواحد الاحد 
فسبحان الله على الصحابة الاجلاء الذين أمنوا برسول الله منذ اكثر من 1427 عام نعم انهم كانوا اكثر الناس خلقا واعمقهم علما واقلهم تكلفا 
ولذلك انتصروا واستمروا وتعبوا كثيرا حتى وصل الاسلام مشارق الارض ومغاربهم 
فيارب ارجع المسلمين الى الاسلام الحق ويارب علمنا الكثير الذى يعود علينا جميعا بالازدهار والرقى كما كانت امبراطورية الاسلام فى عهد الخلفاء الراشدين
****
شكر خاص للاخ الكريم الذى اضاف تلل الصور الرائعه حقا وجزاكم الله كل خير
****


----------



## حسن هادي (9 يناير 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام و المسلمين امين


----------



## حسن هادي (9 يناير 2007)

شكر خاص للاخ الكريم الذى اضاف تلل الصور الرائعه حقا وجزاكم الله كل خير ونطلب المزيد منكم اخواني


----------



## حسن هادي (9 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
وله العزة والجبروت


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (10 يناير 2007)

الله اكبر
سبحان الله.انها والله لطمانينه القلوب وراحه النفوس
الحمدلله علي نعمه الاسلام


----------



## bogrin (12 يناير 2007)

ان الله على كل شئ قدير


----------



## احسان الشبل (13 يناير 2007)

سبحان القدير سبحان القاهر سبحان المصور


----------



## أبو مصعب2 (13 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله الخالق البارئ المصور.
لا اله الا هو


----------



## ابو السعيد (13 يناير 2007)

أشهد ألا اله الاالله و أشهد أن محمد رسول الله


----------



## kussay (14 يناير 2007)

*لك الحمد يا الله*

سبحان الله العلي العظيم
سبحان الله جلت قدرته في كل شيء
لك الحمد والشكر يا الله فيما بان لنامن قدرتك التي لاشك لنا فيها 
ولك الحمد والشكر فيما اضهرت وتظهر للعالمين اسرارك التي تعجز المشركين والكفره وتخذل المنافقين والفجرة . جلت قرتك يالله ونحن في كامل اليقين على قدرتك في كل شيء فاستغفروا الله يامن تلوذون عن الحق وتفرون عن الواقع. وبارك الله فيك اخي الناشر فهذه عبرة لنا نحن المسلمين لنزداد خشوعا وبارك الله لكم
kussay:32: :32: 


C.Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نقدم لكم الجديد من الإعجاز الرباني في ما له علاقة بالهندسة المدنية
> 
> ...


----------



## القصيري73 (15 يناير 2007)

الصوره صحيحه ويمكن رؤيتها من رنامج جوجل ايرث و كذلك يمكن مقارنتها بصور بعض المباني البيضاء الاخرى مثل البيت الابيض و هي تبدو مضيئه ايضا ولكن ليس بنفس درجه إضاءه الحرمين الشريفين وكذلك يمكن مشاهده الحرمين مضيئين يشده في النهار رغم عدم وجود اضاءه صناعيه


----------



## القصيري73 (15 يناير 2007)

الصوره صحيحه ويمكن رؤيتها من برنامج جوجل ايرث و شده الاضاءه ليس سببها الاضاءه الصناعيه و هذا يمكن التاكد منه بمراجعه الصور الملتقطه نهارا اثناء اطفاء المصابيح الكهربيه و التي تبين و جود اضاءه شديده بالحرمين وكذلك ليس السبب و جود الرخام و الارضيات البيضاء لانه يمكن مقارنه الصور بصور بعض المباني البيضاء الاخري كالبيت الابيض و مبنى الخارجيه الامريكيه و التي رغم ظهورها بلون ابيض الا انها لا تقارن بصور الحرمين الشريفين من حيث شده الاضاءه. و شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 يناير 2007)

يا اخوتي الفضلاء

ان الله على كل شيء قدير
نؤمن ونسلم 
بان القوة لله جميعا

وانه قادر بان يحدث المعجزات العظام
يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل
وهذا اعظم قدرة من اي صور قد تكون غير مدققة

واي اعجاز علمي
نسعد به فهو موجود فعليا في اكتشافات علمية كثيرة جدا ومتعددة
واسلم الكثيرين بسبب الاعجازات العلمية الباهرة
وازداد كثيرين من المؤمنين بالله ايمانا

وهي أداة من الاعجازات القرانية التي امدنا الله بها اليوم
( حين جهل اكثر الناس الاعجاز اللغوي )
لتستمر معجزة القران
الصالح لكل زمان ومكان

لكن

لكن

لانريد ان ننجرف نحو بعض الاخبار
التي ليست اكتشافات علمية 
ولا حتى نظريات 

ولكنها اخبار فقط
وغير محققة ولا مدققة
او
احيانا غير حقيقية

ومن تلك الاخبار الغير مدققة
تلك الصورة التي للحرمين الشريفين
وقد ثبت للجميع
انها صورة نهارية تم تظليل ما حولها
ببرنامج فوتوشوب او غيره
لان ظلال المآذن واضحة في الصورة
مما يدل على انها نهارية
وتم تظليل ما حولها

والخوف كل الخوف
من تدخل بعض المغرضين
لنشر بعض الاخبار غير الصحيحة
ونشرها
وتناقل الكلام عنها

ثم
يخرج علينا تكذيبها
فتحدث الهزة العقدية التي يريدها اعداؤنا

وقد حدث هذا في الكثير من الاخبار
وخرج بعدها من يكذبها

مثل الفتاة العمانية الممسوخة وغير ذلك من اسلام بعض المشهورين

لذلك يجب التثبت والتدقيق
قبل تناقل اي خبر


ارجو مراجعة المشاركة رقم 269 بهذا الموضوع

واشكر الجميع 
فالكل هدفه خير
ونية الجميع حسنة

لكن
لابد من تهذيب العواطف حتى لا تضرنا بما نظن انه ينفع

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل
​


----------



## labeeb (15 يناير 2007)

والله تعبنا من كثرة هذا الكلام 
مرة واحد يسمعنا صوت اسد يزار وقالو انه يقول : الله 
لودخل واحد الى ذلك الموضوع ورأى كم من التسبح والتهليل والتكبير لادرك بالفعل اننا بحاجة الى 1400 سنه اخرى لنصحوا فاذا كان هذا حال المتعلمين (المهندسين ) المثقفين فكيف بالناس البسطاء 
والان هذه الصور 
يعني لو ظهر الدجال بكرة وجاب معه شوية معجزات الامة اغلبها ستتبعه


----------



## saifalseedi (16 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله صورة اجمل من جميلة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 يناير 2007)

labeeb قال:


> والله تعبنا من كثرة هذا الكلام
> مرة واحد يسمعنا صوت اسد يزار وقالو انه يقول : الله
> لودخل واحد الى ذلك الموضوع ورأى كم من التسبح والتهليل والتكبير لادرك بالفعل اننا بحاجة الى 1400 سنه اخرى لنصحوا فاذا كان هذا حال المتعلمين (المهندسين ) المثقفين فكيف بالناس البسطاء
> والان هذه الصور
> يعني لو ظهر الدجال بكرة وجاب معه شوية معجزات الامة اغلبها ستتبعه



يبدو ان الاتجاه كذلك اخونا الفاضل لبيب
والمسيح الدجال سيكون معه فتنا مادية تراها بالعين ويدركها العقل 
سيحيي الميت وينزل الامطار وفتن عظيمة
وليس صورا بالفوتوشوب أواشاعات او اخبار 

لكن

علينا ان نظل ولانزال
ننبه الجميع

ولا نمل من كشف الحقيقة
حتى لو كان شكلها مُراَ

" اللهم انا نعوذ بك من فتنة المسيح الدجال "​


----------



## eng.walee (18 يناير 2007)

الله اقوى واعز


----------



## WENSH82 (18 يناير 2007)

*كلام فى الصميم وليس التصميم!*

والله أنا مع كلام م/عمرو على 
يا جماعة مش من سمت المسلم نقل أى شىء بدون التأكد من الخبر نحن لانحتاج لمعجزات جديدة ولا أشياء خارقة كى نثبت بها عقيدتنا.
ومن أمثلة الكلام الذى يؤرقنى ويهز من عقيدة المسلم هو أنه يقرأ ورقة مكتوب بها أن فلان نام فى الحرم فحلم بالرسول بيقولة لازم تبلغ الناس كذا وكذا ويجب نشر الرساله لعشرة أشخاص وأن شخص أهمل الرسالة خسر أية وأية وبقت عشتة سواد وضنك وشخص أخر نشرها كسب شىء وشويات وبقة حياتة 100 100 .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ياجماعة والله عيب الكلام دة . الدين أكتمل والرسول بلغ الرسالة كاملة . وأن الله أعظم من أن يجعل حياة شخص متوقفة على حلم أنسان عادى شافة.
وهناك بعض الشباب بيقولوا أنا هخسر أية منا هبعتها ع النت من غير فلوس جت منها منفعة جت مجتش يبقى ما خسرتش حاجة. ؟؟؟ أنا بقولوا لأ أنك خسرت عقيدتك وأعتقدت أن الورقة دية مهما كان مكتوب فيها من أشياء تضرك أوتنفعك وكمان أتهمت الرسول أنه لم يبلغ الرسالة كاملة وأنة قد تبقى جزء أخر يكمل عن طريق المنام.حتى وأن لم تقصد ذلك.
طبعا أنا ماقصدتش الأخ صاحب الصورة جزاة الله خيرا.ولكن كان هذا هو مناسبة الكلام.
جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## المستريح (19 يناير 2007)

هذه من الروائع حقا التي تستحق المشاهدة ومشكور علي المعلومات 
حول هذا الموضوع ووجهة نظر كل من الاعضاء المشاركين


----------



## Qal&ia (19 يناير 2007)

الله نور السموات والارض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله بنوره من يشاء


----------



## Qal&ia (19 يناير 2007)

الله نور السموات والارض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله بنوره من يشاء

م. فوزي زيادة


----------



## قاسم الكيم (19 يناير 2007)

الله نور السموات والارض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كانها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله بنوره من يشاء


----------



## اكرم جبار (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله ونورلك طريقك


----------



## احمدررر2000 (23 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله ولا ننساق سريعاً وراء كل ما يقدمه لنا الكفرة حتى نلتقط بأنفسنا تلك الصور ولا نصبح العوبة فى ايديهم وما يُدريك مدى صحة هذه الصور وما فى نية ناشرها ولماذا لم يعلن إسلامه ما دام هذا خرقاً للمألوف
د عصام


----------



## هلبوز (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على قدر نيتك ’ ونحن فعلا لانحتاج لصور حتى نزيد ايماننا فلزيادة الايمان طرق اخرى


----------



## amd479 (27 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله والله أ كبر


----------



## sherifbaki (27 يناير 2007)

هذا موضوع شيق و إن كنت أشك كثيراً فى هذه الصور خاصة و أن عصر المعجزات قد انتهى منذ زمن بعيد و لسنا فى حاجة لابتكار أشياء قد تكون غير واقعية لإثبات أى شئ


----------



## احمد عبيد (28 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## عبد المعبود (28 يناير 2007)

لاالة الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (29 يناير 2007)

الله عليك يا اخى الحبيب


----------



## مهندس عمرو على1111 (29 يناير 2007)

يا لعظمة الله ويا لغفلة هؤلاء البشر يثبتون معجزات الاسلام لانفسهم وبايديهم سبحانك اللهم لا اله الا انت


----------



## sasa_300 (30 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم.........


----------



## bosycat__2010 (2 فبراير 2007)

> >>اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تحل النقم
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تغير النعم
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تورث الندم
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تحبس القسم
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تعجل الفناء
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تزيد الأعداء،
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تقطع الرجاء
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي ترد الدعاء،
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تمسك غيث السماء
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تظلم الهواء
> >>واغفر لي الذنوب التي تكشف الغطاء
> >> 
> >>اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي و أصحاب الحقوق علي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين 
> >>والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات يوم يقوم الحساب.
> >> 
> >>اللهم تقبل والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين


----------



## amrrashedxp (5 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ووفقك الى الى كل خير
ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وانعم عليك بالأمان والسلامة


----------



## عبد المعبود (8 فبراير 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ionic (9 فبراير 2007)

تبارك الذى بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا سمعت انه تم تكذيب هذا الخبر


----------



## السيوف (10 فبراير 2007)

سبحان الله العلى العظيم

والله خاب وخسر من لم يسلم ولم يؤمن بالله العلى القدير


----------



## احمد العبسي (10 فبراير 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 فبراير 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> يا اخوتي الفضلاء
> 
> ان الله على كل شيء قدير
> نؤمن ونسلم
> ...




اخطر ما يكون

ان نعتمد على الاخبار الغير مدققة
وخصوصا في وجود برامج التلاعب بالصور
ثم
يخرج علينا من يكذبها

علينا البحث العلمي والواقعي الحقيقي
للاعجازات العلمية وهي كثيرة
وهي التي يجب ان ننشر

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## bash engineer (11 فبراير 2007)

sob7aan allah


----------



## محمد علاونه (11 فبراير 2007)

يا رجل هذي شذبه


----------



## محمد علاونه (11 فبراير 2007)

على كل حال مشكور


----------



## mnijem63 (11 فبراير 2007)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ


----------



## asmaa_asm (11 فبراير 2007)

والله الواحد محتار


----------



## باقر (7 مارس 2007)

احسنت ياعمروعلي في هذا التوضيح


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشي الجميل لكن هل تعلمون انها من علامات الساعه (ان يكون المسجد النبوي ابيض اللون) حسب ما سمعت...............فسبحان الله


----------



## غنوة (12 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله صورة اجمل من جميلة


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

الله الله الله الله الله وسبحان الله والله اكبر


----------



## محمد محمود حمدى (20 مارس 2007)

سبحان العلى القدير


----------



## ahmed_60011 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم لكن احتروا الدقة


----------



## السيد الشرقاوى (26 مارس 2007)

بسم الله والحمد لله ...........فأيات الله اكثر من ان تحصى


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الله قادر على كل شيء اللهم صل على حبيبك محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## المهندس قسام (26 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله جل جلاله 






والله اكبر ولله الحمد



أشكرك أخي الفاضل​


----------



## maes (27 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله 
بس انا صرت مش عارفة على مين ارد ، سبحان الله دائما و ابدا


----------



## الجسمي (27 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله 

مشكور على النقل الرائع

ع.الجسمي


----------



## عبدالله حليس (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ياعربي ياصيل


----------



## الرماح العوالي (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
حتى ان كانت هذة حقيقة او صورة مفبركة فلماذا نتعجب فلننظر الجسامنا واعجاز خلقها وهي الاقرب الينا ولنتمعن في كل عضو منها مع القليل من التأمل ...سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مارس 2007)

*فنترك النظريات والمشكوك فيه ولننشر الحقائق في الاعجازات*



الرماح العوالي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
> حتى ان كانت هذة حقيقة او صورة مفبركة فلماذا نتعجب فلننظر الجسامنا واعجاز خلقها وهي الاقرب الينا ولنتمعن في كل عضو منها مع القليل من التأمل ...سبحان الله العظيم



اخونا الفاضل الرماح
هذا هو المنطق الصحيح

فلماذا نذهب للشيء الذي فيه شك
مثل تلك الصور

ولدينا القوة الكبرى في اعجازات الله في ممخلوقاته

ولدينا قوة اكبر هي لسان ذلك العصر
والتي هي الاعجاز العلمي في القران والسنة
والذي ارتبط بحقائق تم رسوخ مفاهيمها بما لايحتمل الشك
وليس نظريات

اذا كان لدينا الاقوى
فلم البحث حول المشكوك فيه ؟

والخوف كل الخوف ان تثبت عدم صحة تلك الاشياء
فيخرج علينا الاخر ويقول
كل ما تقولونه عن الاعجازات وهم

وبذلك يكون قد خلط الامور وخلط الحق مع الهواجس
ونكون نحن قد ساعدناه بايدينا​


----------



## Salam80 (4 أبريل 2007)

لله في خلقه شؤون


----------



## noble (5 أبريل 2007)

ولو أراد الله هدايتهم لهداهم ولكن له حكمته


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

سبحان الله جل جلاله


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (6 أبريل 2007)

من اروع الصور التى رايتها


----------



## kingsize (6 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون
صدق الله العظيم
الذاريات - 21
آيات الله في الكون لاتحصى ولاتعد والعاقل من يأخذ بأقرب الأشياء والتي لايشكك فيها مخلوق ما
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ولا أقول غير ذلك 
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية


----------



## الصجري (25 أبريل 2007)

سبحان الله والحمد الله والله اكبر
هذا خطاب من الله لناس لعلهم يعقلون ايات عظيمه وتكلم الله عزه وجل في القران مع الناس وفي كل ايه لعلكم تعقلون يخاطب العقول والعاقل من يميز الحق والباطل و يأدي حق الله وغير ذالك لا عقل له وحاشكم ان تكونو منهم 
نتمنا من الله التوفيق لجميع


----------



## amralaa (25 أبريل 2007)

سبحان الله فعلا الصورة مضيئة في الجوجل بفعل انعكاس الشمس على الارضية الناصعة البياض و التي تدل على الصفاء و السلام


----------



## yoyoooooo (25 أبريل 2007)

سبحانك يا رب


----------



## سارة التميمي (25 أبريل 2007)

شكر جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم سبحان الله


----------



## منى معمر (14 مايو 2007)

اتمنى فعلا ان يتم التأكد من حقيقة الصور وأنها غير ملفقة حتى لاندع فرصة لاعداء الاسلام للتهكم على عقولنا لأن العقل العربي هو الهدف الاول لهم.


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (18 مايو 2007)

ان الله على كل شيء قدير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (18 مايو 2007)

ان الله على كل شيء قدير ان امره ان يقول للشيء كن فيكون


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 مايو 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخطر ما يكون
> 
> ان نعتمد على الاخبار الغير مدققة
> وخصوصا في وجود برامج التلاعب بالصور
> ...



اخوتي الاعزاء

ارجو مراجعة المشاركة عاليه ثانيا
بالصفحة 18 مشاركة رقم 261
للرفع


----------



## تتش (19 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

والصور غير صحيحة .. بل هي من اخراج الفوتوشوب ..​






,وللتفصيل :-

http://forum.amrkhaled.net/old/showthread.php?t=2680


----------



## م/ياسر الحالمي (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور ياخوي على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## coco_2006 (21 مايو 2007)

*المهندس ياسين*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م مروان (21 مايو 2007)

يا سبحان الله اللهم اكتب لنا زيارت هذه الأماكن المقدسه


----------



## filmmh (22 مايو 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هل نحن بحاجة إلى هذه الأمور حتى نقوي إيماننا .
> 
> المسلمون الأوائل آمنوا حق الإيمان بدون أقمار صناعية و بدون صور فوفوغرافية و بدون معجزات استثنائية .
> آمنوا بقلوبهم و عقولهم حق الإيمان .. دون اللجوء إلى ماديات ..
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
أتفق معك يامشرفنا العزيز

وأعتقد أن السبب في أن المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي يظهر وكأنه يشع نوراً بسبب أن الرخام المستخد للأرضيات هو من اللون الأبيض والهدف من ذلك أن يعكس الحرارة ولا يمتصها ليتمكن زوار المسجدين من السير بدون أن تشوى أقدامهم والله سبحانه وتعالى قادر على كل شيء


----------



## تتش (22 مايو 2007)

تتش قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ..
> 
> والصور غير صحيحة .. بل هي من اخراج الفوتوشوب ..​
> 
> ...



للمرة الثانية .. وفي الإعادة إفادة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 مايو 2007)

*لا نقبل كل ما يقال عن الاعجازات . . . ولا نرفضه كله*



والله غلبنا يا تتش


ونشكرك للاعادة


فلقد كررت مشاركتي لثلاث مرات في نفس الموضوع

لكن

تشعر بان ثقافة المعجزات اللاعلمية
تشدنا بشدة 
وبشكل غريب
ويروج لها الكثيرين
بحسن نية طبعا

لكن هذا 
لا يخدم الدين ولا المسلمين


لكن الاعجازات العلمية تختلف
لاننا نفخر بالاعجازات العلمية
التي يتوافق العلم فيها مع ما قاله الله تعالى في قرانه
و الذي لابد له ان يتوافق بالطبع
ونستخدمها كلغة تحاور
مع الغرب في دعوتهم للاسلام
فهي اللغة التي يفهمونها اليوم



لكن ان نربط الدين
بكلام واقاويل وصور فوتوشوب او اشاعات وخزعبلات
!
!
ومن لدن حسني النية

!


فهذا الذي استغربه

اشكرك اخونا تتش جدا

ولو انني بحثت في موضوع مكة مركز الارض
فوجدته علميا حقيقة صحيحة مثبتة
ونرحب بالاعجازات المرتبطة بحقائق علمية
لا بنظريات واقاويل وصور مفبركة
​


----------



## blue sky (22 مايو 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## blue sky (22 مايو 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## mahoud (29 مايو 2007)

الرخام الخاص بالحرمين المكي و المدني من نوعية رخام بيانكو و من افضل العروق و المحجر مخصص للحرمين 
كذلك فهو مستخدم في القصر الملكي كما يظهر في الصورة (قصر الصفا) 
لذا اؤيد رأي بن الرومي العبد الفقير مشاركة c-engineer


----------



## assuamro (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
عن طريق Google Earth تبين ان الحرم المكي مرسوم ثلاثي الابعاد ولونه ابيض ​ 
ارجو من الجميع ملاحظه ذلك ​ 
وشكرا​


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (29 مايو 2007)

*http://www.mislamih.com/mi/133.htm*

http://www.mislamih.com/mi/133.htm


----------



## وسام سلمان (1 يونيو 2007)

صورة رائعة وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز فقد سمع احد رواد الفضاء الاذان وهوفي الفضاء


----------



## luma fadhil (2 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله يا اخى الذى هدانا للاسلام ونورنا بنوره .....نسال الله تعالى ان يهدى جميع الخلق لهذا النور العظيم


----------



## محمد شاهين (4 يونيو 2007)

صور جميله جدا مصداقا لقول الله (سنريهم آياتنا فى الآفاق وفى انفسهم حتى يتبين لهم انه الحق اولم يكف بربك انه على كل شىْ شهيد)


----------



## ود التاي (5 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبدالوهاب العبادي (5 يونيو 2007)

سبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله


----------



## yoyoooooo (5 يونيو 2007)




----------



## هيمن مدني (5 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## فطوومه (5 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله 
لله في خلقه شئون
لا اله الا الله


----------



## مهندس حديثة (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بيك على هذه الصوره الرائعه وجزاك الله خيرا
((هذه هيه عضمة الاسلام والمسلمين))


----------



## 7oot (6 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم 
سبحان الله وبحمده

نورا على نور


----------



## م. نفين (6 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله ولا الاه الا الله
شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## moonee (6 يونيو 2007)

أنا مؤمن بأن الله قادر على كل شيء لا بل ان الحرمين نورهم في قلوبنا أيضا 

متى سوف نعقل و بفرض ان هذه الصور صحيحة ماذا بعد؟؟؟؟؟ مثلها مثل اي قصة قبلها تذهب و كأنها لم تحدث يااا جماعة انتهى زمن المعجزات انتهى


----------



## محمدفؤاد (14 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله والحمد لله على نصره دين الاسلام 
والف الف شكر على الصور الجميله والموضوع الممتاز


----------



## رائد الشرع (15 يونيو 2007)

والله برنامج الفوتوشوب يعملها والله اعلم


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (2 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله جل جلالة


----------



## nonomoone (2 سبتمبر 2007)

_سبحان الخالق وله في خلقه شئون_


----------



## mohammedfrp (3 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد الامير (3 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله العلي القدير


----------



## عبد المعبود (3 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومه ونحن مسلمون لا نحتاج الى ادله كي نعرف الخالق ومعجزاته


----------



## عمر سمارت (3 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## ghassenus (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اذا منّ الله على الإنسان بالعقل فلكي يستعمله وإذا خاطب الله الإنسان فهو يتوجه إلى عقله لذلك لا يعاقب الله مجنونا 
لذا وجب إعمال العقل والإبتعاد عن الترهات فإيماننا راسخ بالله و رسوله آخر الأنبياء وأشرف خلقه بدون الحاجة إلى معجزات مفبركة أو مرهبات لاعقلية فالمعجزة الخالدة بين أيدينا ونحن نبحث عنها في كل غريبة إلا القرءان فما انحطاطنا وما مهانتنا الا لأننا تركنا العمل والإجتهاد والعلم واكتفينا بما جاء به الاولون بدون بحث ولا تمحيص نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا
انها والله كوثنية مقنعة 
يا رب اني اسلمت لك مقتنعا لا متبعا,عالما لا جاهلا,
لسنا بحاجة الى دلائل مادية للإيمان بل نحن بحاجة لإعمال العقل والعمل الصالح النافع الخالص لنستحق ثواب الله


----------



## دونتاي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

المهندس مفتاح الخير سبحان الله ولا يحيطون بشى من علمه


----------



## md-salem (11 سبتمبر 2007)

كفانا سعيا وراء الخزعبلات,,,,,,,,,,,,,التى اضاعتنا وجعلتنا سخرية العالم


----------



## ابوزيد الفهداوي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

وينها الصوره ياجماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جنين القسام (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم وتحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدى انا بنظري يا اخواني ديننا الاسلامي الحنيف لم يعد بحاجة لمعجزات لانه عدد المسلمين ليس بقليل اليوم بالنسبة للصورة فما هي الا اشاعة مش اكتر احنا بهيك ما ببنكر قدسية المكان لا سمح الله بس بنحكي في واقع والي الكل بيعرف انه بلاط الحرم المكي من الرخام الابيض ولانه المساحة كبيرة كتير فتبين انها شعاع نور والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## azerty (21 سبتمبر 2007)

لا الله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الضالمين


----------



## حسام زين الدين علي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سبحان الله جل جلاله الا تعرفون لماذا الحرم الشريف يشع نور كالنجم الساطع؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كان احدا لديه جواب فا ليراسلني


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله ...... (( يريدون أن يطفؤا نور الله و الله متم نوره و لو كرهة الكافرون ))


----------



## ياسين 1962 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله عز وجل فهو قادر على كل شي احمد الله واشكره اني على دين الاسلام وافتخر لكوني مسلمة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*اعادة الرد مرارا وتكرارا . . . ولن نمل*


يا اخوتي الفضلاء

ان الله على كل شيء قدير
نؤمن ونسلم 
بان القوة لله جميعا

وانه قادر بان يحدث المعجزات العظام
يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل
وهذا اعظم قدرة من اي صور قد تكون غير مدققة

واي اعجاز علمي
نسعد به فهو موجود فعليا في اكتشافات علمية كثيرة جدا ومتعددة
واسلم الكثيرين بسبب الاعجازات العلمية ( الحقيقية ) الباهرة
وازداد كثيرين من المؤمنين بالله ايمانا

وهي أداة من الاعجازات القرانية التي امدنا الله بها اليوم
( حين جهل اكثر الناس الاعجاز اللغوي )
لتستمر معجزة القران
الصالح لكل زمان ومكان

لكن

لكن

لانريد ان ننجرف نحو بعض الاخبار
التي ليست اكتشافات علمية 
ولا حتى نظريات 

ولكنها اخبار فقط
وغير محققة ولا مدققة
او
احيانا غير حقيقية

ومن تلك الاخبار الغير مدققة
تلك الصورة التي للحرمين الشريفين
وقد ثبت للجميع
انها صورة نهارية تم تظليل ما حولها
ببرنامج فوتوشوب او غيره

لان ظلال المآذن واضحة في الصورة
مما يدل على انها نهارية
وتم تظليل ما حولها

والخوف كل الخوف
من تدخل بعض المغرضين
لنشر بعض الاخبار غير الصحيحة
ونشرها
وتناقل الكلام عنها

ثم
يخرج علينا تكذيبها
فتحدث الهزة العقدية التي يريدها اعداؤنا

وقد حدث هذا في الكثير من الاخبار
وخرج بعدها من يكذبها

مثل الفتاة العمانية الممسوخة وغير ذلك من اسلام بعض المشهورين

لذلك يجب التثبت والتدقيق
قبل تناقل اي خبر


ارجو مراجعة المشاركة رقم 269 بهذا الموضوع

واشكر الجميع 
فالكل هدفه خير
ونية الجميع حسنة

لكن
اخطر ما يكون

ان نعتمد على الاخبار الغير مدققة
وخصوصا في وجود برامج التلاعب بالصور
ثم
يخرج علينا من يكذبها
ونتهم بان كل الاعجازات العلمية ( الحقيقية ) غير صحيحة مثل تلك الصور

علينا البحث العلمي والواقعي الحقيقي
للاعجازات العلمية وهي كثيرة
وهي التي يجب ان ننشر

و لابد من تهذيب العواطف حتى لا تضرنا بما نظن انه ينفع

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل


مشكورين جميعا​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله لاتحتاج الى براهين اوصور
بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## ابن البصرة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ


----------



## الجوهي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله الذي جل جلاله وتعالت عظمته


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## designer mido (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الله أكبر و الحمد لله....هذا لأنه الدين الحق دين من الله تبارك و تعالي


----------



## الالوسي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام


----------



## م_زين (24 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
القادر المقتدر "أنماأمره اذا قضى أمرا أن يقول له كن فيكون"


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

برجاء من الاخوه الاعزاء محتاج رابط لبرنامج خاص برسم دوائر الباور والكنترول :33:


----------



## محمد ابو كامل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن اسأل عن شئ ؟ 
" هل برنامج اتوكاد ممكن يرسم دوائر الباور والكنترول "


----------



## العقارية (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*مصابيح ايه يا عم*

هو اه ..انا شوفت مصابيح قوية جدا فى الحرمين المصابيح مصنوعه من الهيليوم
لكن...
اولا الصور تم التقاطها بالنهار .. يعنى مفيش مصابيح
ثانيا مهما كانت قوه المصابيح لا تضئ هذه الاضاءه
ثالثا احنا اللى بنتكلم عن المصابيح والتشكيك .. دى ناسا اللى هى ناسا ماذكرتش الموضوع ده



انا اسف اذا كنت رديت بعنف على الاخ اللى ذكر التشكيك لكن انا اسف الكلام سخن دماغى:3:


----------



## حسين احمد9 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هل نحن بحاجة إلى هذه الأمور حتى نقوي إيماننا .
> 
> المسلمون الأوائل آمنوا حق الإيمان بدون أقمار صناعية و بدون صور فوفوغرافية و بدون معجزات استثنائية .
> آمنوا بقلوبهم و عقولهم حق الإيمان .. دون اللجوء إلى ماديات ..
> ...


شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الصور

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الصور


----------



## م.رجب احمد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحا ن الله


----------



## فادي الخطيب (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نورالبغداديه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

سبحان الله ولا اله الأ الله قادر على كل شئ .


----------



## وعد الخطيب (13 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمدالعمدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## بحيري (13 أكتوبر 2007)

لقد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين


----------



## بحيري (13 أكتوبر 2007)

( لقد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين ) والنبي نور من بلد النور فإلى متى سيظل العالم في ظلمة الشرك بعد هذا النور الرباني


----------



## samir Aboul Naga (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الإسلام ليس بحاجة الى معجزات أو آبات جديدة لكي نبرهن على هذا الدين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> يا اخوتي الفضلاء
> 
> ان الله على كل شيء قدير
> نؤمن ونسلم
> ...



تكرار الرد للاهمية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2007)

دوماً وأبداً لا إلاه إلا الله


----------



## ahm.2006 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً...................
:77:


----------



## aymankhedr (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح


----------



## المهندس تامر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

عمرو أنت بتقول عين العقل فعلا أصلا هيه مساحات كبيره من الرخام الأبيض مشان هيك الحرم مضوي بعدين ليش بعض العماير الي حوالي الحرم المدني مضويه كمان و تشع نورا
يا زلمه بلا كلام فاضي 
الحرم على العين و الراس من فوق , بس ما يجو يضحكوا علينا بكلام فارغ............... 
و أعتذر منك يا c.engineer :56:


----------



## اهم جاد (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جهدكم مشكور اخي C. Engineerواخي عمرو علي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكما ولا تبخلا علينا بكل جديد


----------



## بنت المدني (16 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده
بارك الله فيك


----------



## شمس البحار (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الصور الجميلة وجزاك الله الخير 
سوسن


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

وفى انفسكم افلا تبصرون
صدق اللة العظيم


----------



## وردة البستان (22 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

لا اقول الا
لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله وهو القادر على كل شئ
اضم صوتي الى صوت اغلب الاخوان بخصوص التأكد والتريث في مثل هذه الامور لاسيما وان التكنولوجيا الحديثه تفعل افعالها 
نحن مؤمنون ايمانا لاتشوبه شائبه ان شاء الله تعالى بهذه الحقائق او بدونها 
يهدي الله الجميع ان شاء الله تعالى امين اللهم امين
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عبدالبارى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (25 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله ..الحمد لله ..لا اله الا الله ...والله اكبر


----------



## ابو مصطفى العبيدي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## Roossy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you it is really amazing


----------



## هانى محمد المبارك (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اين الصوره التى هزت العالم


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (5 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank youuuuuuuuu


----------



## وليد ربيع (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## تامر سكورى (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد كثرت هذه الصور فى اكثر المنتديات العربية لللأسف ويتم نشرها بصورة مريبة بدون التأكد من صحتها او انها ستفيد الدين ام لا وحجتهم خدمة الدين وفى الاصل هذا يسىء ولا يخدم فانا اتفق مع الاخ عمرو على واضيف هذه القصة ليعيد كل ناشر لمثل تلك الصور وغيرها النظر فيما يفعل لينفع لا يضر ....


http://movies.groups.yahoo.com/group/MalekeL5waTeM/joinhttp://groups.yahoo.com/group/The_Lord_Of_The_Rings/join​​
​​
​
*أمريكي يسخر من أعضاء المنتديات العربية** !! **
**
**ديفيد رسام ومصور وخبير فوتوشوب** .. **
**له عدة مواهب** .. **
**يكره المسلمين من صغره* *
**عندما شاهد أحداث الرسومات الكركتيرية المسيئة للمسلمين** .. **
**في الصحف الأوروبية** .. **
**أسعده وسره** .. **
**حاول أن يفعل شيئا يغيظ المسلمين** .. **
**لكي يذوق السرور** !! **
** 
**قام برسم كركتيرات مسيئة للإسلام** .. **
**مسيئة لله ولآياته** .. **
**وضع لفظ الجلالة في مكان نجس** .. **
**كتب ( لا إله إلا الله ) في موضع لا يليق .. ( ولا داعي لذكر الموضع تعظيما للشهادة** ) **
**ركّب صور وجوه مسلمين على حيوانات** .. **
**كتب سورة الفاتحة على فستان امرأة مبرقعة** .. **
** 
**ذهب ديفد وبيده ملف يحوي أعماله القذرة** .. **
**إلى احدى الجرائد العريقة** .. **
**دخل على رئيس التحرير وأراه إياها** .. **
**طلب منه أن ينشرها في جريدته وقال أنه تعِب عليها** .. **
**ولكن رئيس التحرير رفض ذلك وقال : نحن مجانين لو فعلنا ذلك ، أما تعرف كيف انقلب العالم بعد أحداث الدنمارك ؟* *
**عاد ديفيد إلى بيته يائسا** .. **
** 
**في عصر يوم من الأيام** .. **
**افترش ديفيد الأرض وجلس يشاهد التلفاز* *
**وأمامه كوب قهوة ، ورقه ، وقلم** .. **
**يتسلى بالرسم** .. **
**اتصل به صديقه ودعاه للخروج للبحر** .. **

**وعلى البحر** .. **
**أخبر ديفيد صديقه بـ" أعماله " وأخبره " بذهابه للصحيفة ومحاولة نشرها " وكيف رفضوا** .. **
**قال له صديقه : وماحاجتك للصحيفة وعندك الإنترنت ؟؟* *
**ديفيد : هل تقارن صحيفة بموقع انترنت ؟* *
**صديقه : ديفيد ، اسمع سأخبرك* *شيئا** .. **
**أنت لست بحاجة لعمل موقع تنشر فيها أعمالك** .. **

**فقط ادخل على منتدى عربي وانشر أعمالك** .. **
**وبعد اسبوع ، ابحث عن أعمالك في قوقل** .. **
**ستجدها قد انتشرت في 80 منتدى عربي مسلم = يُفترض**!! **
**وبعد اسبوعين .. ستنتشر في 400 منتدى عربي .. وهكذا* *
**ديفيد يحك ذقنه : أنشرها في منتديات عربية وتنتشر ؟* *
**اعتقد أنك لست في وعيك* *
**صديقه : يا ديفيد يا ديفيد** .. **
**افعل فقط واترك هذي الأسئلة**. **

** 
**وفي صباح اليوم التالي** .. **
**بعد أن نام ديفيد والأفكار في عقله متجمهرة** .. **
**استيقظ وجلس على لاب توبه الجديد وعينه تصارع النوم ورائحة فمه قتلت أخوه ، وكلبه** .. **
**اتصل بزميله جورج .. ( نصراني عربي** ) .. **
**وطلب منه أن يعينه على إيجاد المنتديات العربية** .. **
**فديفيد لا يحسن من العربية إلا بضع كلمات** .. **
**رحب جورج بالفكرة بعد أن ضحك ضحكات غريبه** .. **

**ثم** .. **
**نشروا أول صورة في منتدى عربي** .. **
**وهي صورة المرأة المبرقعة .. المكتوب على لباسها سورة الفاتحة** .. **
**قال جورج : ديفيد ، كيف سأنشرها ، سوف أطرد ويُحذف الموضوع** !! **
**سكتوا لحظة** .. **
**جورج صارخا : نعم .. سأكتب كلمات بسيطة* *تقلب الطرد إلى ترحيب ؟* *
**أمسك جورج كيبورده المُعَرَّب** .. **

**وكتب** : **
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *
**يا ناس شوفوا الصورة** : **
( **هنا وضعها** ) **
**وتحت الصورة كتب والضحكة تخنقه** : **
**حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل* *
.. 
**قال ديفيد : أخبرني ماذا تكتب .. ماذا* *فعلت** .. **
**قال جورج : " بعض " المسلمين أغبياء جهلة ، يعتبرون الصور كفرية إذا كانت في صحف أوروبيه أو حتى عربية ، ويعتبرون نشرها مسيئ ومحرم وكفر .. ولكن الأمر يختلف في منتدياتهم** !! **
**في منتدياتهم تجد الأمر طبيعي ، فقط اذكر الله في الموضوع ونزَّل ماشئت من " كفريات " .. استهزئ كما تشاء** .. **

**وبعد اسبوع** .. **
**أخبر جورج صديقه ديفيد يبشره .. أن الصورة انتشرت انتشارا واسعا في المنتديات العربية** .. **
**قال ديفيد : ما أبله هؤلاء الحقراء ، سأصمم الليلة صورة عن الكعبة وأرسلها لك غدا لتنشرها** .. **
**جورج : انتظر قليلا وانشرها بعد اسبوعين ، دعهم يشتاقون لأعمالك ولا تحرقها جميعها** .. **
**ديفيد ضاحكا : صدقني لا يوجد معرض يفي بالغرض .. مثل الإنترنت وبعض عملاء التوزيع المسلمين فيه** .. **
(( **أخذت القصة من مذكرات ديفيد وويلز ، طالب جامعي أمريكي** )) *​*بصراحه اغلب المواقع الالكترونيه تسارع لنشر مثل هالمواضيع*
*ادري نيتهم حسنه بس ليه ننشر هالإسأه؟؟*
*ليه ننشر صورة واحد استهزأ بالرسول او القران؟؟*​*وش بنستفيد؟؟*​*احنا كذا نكون سوقنا له ونشرنا مخطوطاته*
*لكن لو كل موضوع او صوره انحذف هل ستنتشر؟؟*
*بيصير لها صدى؟؟*
*لا طبعا*​*ختاما اسأل الله لي ولكم ان يجعلنا من عتقائه من النار وان يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وخالص اعمالن*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​
_._,_.___ 
​<IMG id=_x0000_i1037 height=1 width=1 border=0>
__,_._,___


----------



## تامر سكورى (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد كثرت هذه الصور فى اكثر المنتديات العربية لللأسف ويتم نشرها بصورة مريبة بدون التأكد من صحتها او انها ستفيد الدين ام لا وحجتهم خدمة الدين وفى الاصل هذا يسىء ولا يخدم فانا اتفق مع الاخ عمرو على واضيف هذه القصة ليعيد كل ناشر لمثل تلك الصور وغيرها النظر فيما يفعل لينفع لا ليضر وهى .... 






*أمريكي يسخر من أعضاء المنتديات العربية** !! **ديفيد رسام ومصور وخبير فوتوشوب** .. **له عدة مواهب** .. **يكره المسلمين من صغره**عندما شاهد أحداث الرسومات الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للمسلمين** .. **في الصحف الأوروبية** .. **أسعده وسره** .. **حاول أن يفعل شيئا يغيظ المسلمين** .. **لكي يذوق السرور** !! **
** 
**قام برسم كاريكاتورات مسيئة للإسلام** .. **مسيئة لله ولآياته** .. **وضع لفظ الجلالة في مكان نجس** .. **كتب ( لا إله إلا الله ) في موضع لا يليق .. ( ولا داعي لذكر الموضع تعظيما للشهادة** ) **ركّب صور وجوه مسلمين على حيوانات** .. **كتب سورة الفاتحة على فستان امرأة مبرقعة** .. **
** 
**ذهب ديفد وبيده ملف يحوي أعماله القذرة** .. **إلى احدى الجرائد العريقة** .. **دخل على رئيس التحرير وأراه إياها** .. **طلب منه أن ينشرها في جريدته وقال أنه تعِب عليها** .. **ولكن رئيس التحرير رفض ذلك وقال : نحن مجانين لو فعلنا ذلك ، أما تعرف كيف انقلب العالم بعد أحداث الدنمارك ؟**عاد ديفيد إلى بيته يائسا** .. **
** 
**في عصر يوم من الأيام** .. **افترش ديفيد الأرض وجلس يشاهد التلفاز**وأمامه كوب قهوة ، ورقه ، وقلم** .. **يتسلى بالرسم** .. **اتصل به صديقه ودعاه للخروج للبحر** .. **وعلى البحر** .. **أخبر ديفيد صديقه بـ" أعماله " وأخبره " بذهابه للصحيفة ومحاولة نشرها " وكيف رفضوا** .. **قال له صديقه : وماحاجتك للصحيفة وعندك الإنترنت ؟؟**ديفيد : هل تقارن صحيفة بموقع انترنت ؟**صديقه : ديفيد ، اسمع سأخبرك**شيئا** .. **أنت لست بحاجة لعمل موقع تنشر فيها أعمالك** .. **فقط ادخل على منتدى عربي وانشر أعمالك** .. **وبعد اسبوع ، ابحث عن أعمالك في قوقل** .. **ستجدها قد انتشرت في 80 منتدى عربي مسلم = يُفترض**!! **وبعد اسبوعين .. ستنتشر في 400 منتدى عربي .. وهكذا**ديفيد يحك ذقنه : أنشرها في منتديات عربية وتنتشر ؟**اعتقد أنك لست في وعيك**صديقه : يا ديفيد يا ديفيد** .. **افعل فقط واترك هذي الأسئلة**. **

** 
**وفي صباح اليوم التالي** .. **بعد أن نام ديفيد والأفكار في عقله متجمهرة** .. **استيقظ وجلس على لاب توبه الجديد وعينه تصارع النوم ورائحة فمه قتلت أخوه ، وكلبه** .. **اتصل بزميله جورج .. ( نصراني عربي** ) .. **وطلب منه أن يعينه على إيجاد المنتديات العربية** .. **فديفيد لا يحسن من العربية إلا بضع كلمات** .. **رحب جورج بالفكرة بعد أن ضحك ضحكات غريبه** .. **ثم** .. **نشروا أول صورة في منتدى عربي** .. **وهي صورة المرأة المبرقعة .. المكتوب على لباسها سورة الفاتحة** .. **قال جورج : ديفيد ، كيف سأنشرها ، سوف أطرد ويُحذف الموضوع** !! **سكتوا لحظة** .. **جورج صارخا : نعم .. سأكتب كلمات بسيطة**تقلب الطرد إلى ترحيب ؟**أمسك جورج كيبورده المُعَرَّب** .. **وكتب** : **بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**يا ناس شوفوا الصورة** : **
( **هنا وضعها** ) **وتحت الصورة كتب والضحكة تخنقه** : **حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل**
.. 
**قال ديفيد : أخبرني ماذا تكتب .. ماذا**فعلت** .. **قال جورج : " بعض " المسلمين أغبياء جهلة ، يعتبرون الصور كفرية إذا كانت في صحف أوروبيه أو حتى عربية ، ويعتبرون نشرها مسيئ ومحرم وكفر .. ولكن الأمر يختلف في منتدياتهم** !! **في منتدياتهم تجد الأمر طبيعي ، فقط اذكر الله في الموضوع ونزَّل ماشئت من " كفريات " .. استهزئ كما تشاء** .. **وبعد اسبوع** .. **أخبر جورج صديقه ديفيد يبشره .. أن الصورة انتشرت انتشارا واسعا في المنتديات العربية** .. **قال ديفيد : ما أبله هؤلاء الحقراء ، سأصمم الليلة صورة عن الكعبة وأرسلها لك غدا لتنشرها** .. **جورج : انتظر قليلا وانشرها بعد اسبوعين ، دعهم يشتاقون لأعمالك ولا تحرقها جميعها** .. **ديفيد ضاحكا : صدقني لا يوجد معرض يفي بالغرض .. مثل الإنترنت وبعض عملاء التوزيع المسلمين فيه** .. **
(( **أخذت القصة من مذكرات ديفيد وويلز ، طالب جامعي أمريكي** )) *
*بصراحه اغلب المواقع الالكترونيه تسارع لنشر مثل هالمواضيع*
*ادري نيتهم حسنه بس ليه ننشر هالإسأه؟؟*
*ليه ننشر صورة واحد استهزأ بالرسول او القران؟؟*
*وش بنستفيد؟؟*
*احنا كدا نكون سوقنا له ونشرنا مخطوطاته*
*لكن لو كل موضوع او صوره انحذف هل ستنتشر؟؟*
*بيصير لها صدى؟؟*
*لا طبعا*
*ختاما اسأل الله لي ولكم ان يجعلنا من عتقائه من النار وان يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وخالص اعمالنا*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​
_._,_.___ 
​<IMG id=_x0000_i1037 height=1 width=1 border=0>
__,_._,___


----------



## ahmedhien (6 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الخلاق والله وأكبر


----------



## mahmoud645 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله العلي العظيم 
الله يجزيك الخير ويهدينا على السراط المستقيم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 نوفمبر 2007)

سلمت يداك اخونا تامر سكوري

فلقد حاورنا الشباب 
عن ضرورة تحري وتدقيق الاخبار
قبل طرحها بالمنتديات

وبالاخص منها ما يعلقونه على اعجاز ما

وبالاخص ايضا اذا كان حديثا نبويا
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

لكن

يبدو ان شيئا ما يجذبنا
نحو تداول اللامعقول
والصاقه بديننا

نسأل الله ان يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه
ويرينا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه


----------



## زيد المدفعجي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## رسول الفهد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله 0000000 وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم عبد السميع (5 فبراير 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## قطرة الندى (5 فبراير 2008)

تبارك الخلاق ماشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على تذكير كل مسلم بضرورة عدم نشر مثل هذه المواقع بل تجاهلها


----------



## تاج السر عمر (7 فبراير 2008)

سلام 
لا يجب علينا تصديق اي شي الا بعد التاكد


----------



## مسلم (20 فبراير 2008)

اللى اعرفه ان دى علامة من علامات الساعه ... لانى كنت قرأت حديث فى مره بمضمون ان ف اخر الزمان الحرم المكي و المدني هيتحولو لما يشبه الؤلؤة البيضاء .... انا هدور على الحديث تانى و اجيب نصة ان شاء الله


----------



## اكرم جبار (21 فبراير 2008)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى يجب التصدي بكل قوه لكل من يحاول الاسائه للاسلام


----------



## هانى محمد المبارك (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا
جزيلا


----------



## Eng-binalwi (19 أبريل 2008)

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم 

سبحان الله 

شكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 أبريل 2008)

تم إغلاق الموضوع لتفادي الحوار غير المرغوب 

م . أبو بكر


----------

